# shipping internationally...



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

so far, all of the feedback and advice on my queries has been outstanding. thank you all...

i operate a company in canada (toronto, ont.) that will be using a fulfillment service in the u.s. (specifically printmojo). i wonder how the taxes will figure out when shipping back to canada, or internationally for that matter. are there any other people out there that have some experience with this?

thank you in advance for your help.

m


----------



## deadst73 (May 10, 2007)

You may have a few ways to avoid the duties. For one will the product be made in canada? If so the customs paperwork would have to say country of origin canada. Also you could have the customer just write warranty on it. Then their is the value of the product, I believe under $20.00 is free through the canadian post office. This is if you are talking about customers returning products.

Now if you are having the product made in the us then shipped to you then you would have to pay the duties on it.


----------

